# Trimming hair around eyes



## dreamsie (Feb 13, 2013)

How do you it? And do you need special scissors for it?

Thank you!!!


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a baby nail scissor that has rounded tips so it can't poke the dog. I just cut the longer hairs that are close to he eye area and tend to get into the eyes. It takes a little practice.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

just let it grow out, or else you will always have to trim it...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

i use a small pair of cheapy thinning scissors, I fluff up the corners of the eyes with my small comb and whatever sticks up gets thinned down. Hold your Hav by the chin hair firmly so they do not move around while you are cutting. I usually have to do the eye hair trim about every 2-3 weeks or so. I like seeing those pretty eyes.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thinning shears. They are the safest and gives a nice natural look, not choppy like regular scissors. If you cut the eyes you'll always have to, unless you grow them out again which can take a long time. You can injure your dog if you don't know what you're doing so if you know of a groomer you can trust, have her do it the first time to clear out the bushiness. Then you can do the maintenance trimming and you'll be better able to see the skin and eyes.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

The scissors with the rounded tips may or may not necessarily be safe, depending on the thickness of the blades. If the blades are thin and you are cutting close to the skin, it's not the tips of the scissors that would concern me but the actual cutting area. Thin scissor blades will cut very close to the skin and with the wrong hand action you can cut into your dog's skin. This is more of a concern for shihtzus and others with wrinkles near their eyes, but it can still happen. Thinners can cut the eyes nice and short and are designed with thicker than normal blades so the cutting action happens further away from the skin. Also the tips are squared off, not pointy.


----------



## LAURA STILES (Mar 3, 2011)

My have is 4 mo old & every time I go to the vet, he trims the eye area with a buzzer. I am thinking of asking him to stop doing this....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

A buzzer.....I never got that brave! How much hair are they taking off? Just the corners?


----------



## LAURA STILES (Mar 3, 2011)

yes, just the very corners


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I haven't trimmed my dogs' eyes since she was about 4 months old (i never planned to but a groomer did it against my will). since it grew out finally her eyes have now stopped tearing. Once the hair gets a certain length it falls away from the eye and no longer causes any irritation. It is actually less work in the long run to not trim it, and you can put the hair up in fun pony tails and clips!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I admire any one who grooms their dog, I have only pulled out the comb and brush for my dog, wouldn't think of going near him with scissors. But good tips if I ever get the courage.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

LAURA STILES said:


> My have is 4 mo old & every time I go to the vet, he trims the eye area with a buzzer. I am thinking of asking him to stop doing this....


If you don't like the look and/or the pup is scared of the trimmer, yes I would stop it. Trimmers are actually safer than scissors, which may be the reasoning behind it. The downside is the possibly of the dog suddenly moving and the trimmer cutting off too much hair.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I wounder why the vet would do that? Do you go in with eye problems? My ex took Maddie to the groomer over a year ago and she came home with her eye area and nose all buzzed. I was so upset. Its finally grown back but she had problems with the hair bothering her while we were growing it. Zoey has never had any eye trim of nose. I have given her a bang trim a couple of times. I like it just natural on the face and nose.


----------



## dreamsie (Feb 13, 2013)

I got scared and stopped myself from doing it lol  Teemo moved around too much and I was afraid I would poke his eyes  I guess I'll just grow it out and clip it up. Hopefully it doesn't take too long.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

in a few months you'll be thankful!!  ha ha love the pic!!!


----------



## dreamsie (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you! 
Can't barely see his eyes and that's why I wanted to trim it lol.


----------

